# Bridal Party Reception Keepsake= KNIT



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have someone special getting married this summer? Do you wish you had a unique gift for either the wedding or the bridal shower?
This design fits easily on 750 ml bottles of champagne or wine. Each is made with Patons Grace Cotton yarn and is an easy knit.
The pattern includes instructions for the bridal veil, corsage, top hat and necktie as well as the gown and tuxedo. 
I created this design as a gift for my dear KP friend "Kelli-aka Mrs. Kravitz". Her daughter Alana is saying vows with her fiancé Ryan in Michigan on July 19th.. For this design I have used their wedding colours- light pink and blush. Blessings to you all. 
Available on my online stores on Craftsy and Ravelry for 3.75 Cdn.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bridal-party-reception-keepsake
Paypal preferred but will accept cheques or money orders if you PM me first.

Happy Knitting.. hugs, xo ws


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

What a great idea!!!
They are absolutely adorable.
I'm sure they will be a great hit.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

akeehn said:


> What a great idea!!!
> They are absolutely adorable.
> I'm sure they will be a great hit.


Thanks.. a craft sale item, wee gift, shower gift,or just a decoration for the line of bottles on the bridal table.. just thought it would be a novel idea for Alana and any others getting married this summer... xo ws


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How adorable is that! Cute pattern!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> How adorable is that! Cute pattern!


Thanks Vicki.. wanted to get it out for the summer season.. xo ws


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute gift idea


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> Do you have someone special getting married this summer? Do you wish you had a unique gift for either the wedding or the bridal shower?
> This design fits easily on 750 ml bottles of champagne or wine. Each is made with Patons Grace Cotton yarn and is an easy knit.
> The pattern includes instructions for the bridal veil, corsage, top hat and necktie as well as the gown and tuxedo.
> I created this design as a gift for my dear KP friend "Kelli-aka Mrs. Kravitz". Her daughter Alana is saying vows with her fiancé Ryan in Michigan on July 19th.. For this design I have used their wedding colours- light pink and blush. Blessings to you all.
> ...


Awwww! Wendy my Dear friend these are adorable! These patterns will fly! .... Also the pattern could also be done in other colours ie: brides maid & Paige boy etc & used to adorn the guest tables & their celebrated bottles! Well done! An amazing achievement especially with your health problems! Blessings & prayers sweetheart 💞🌹Krissy xx


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Sooo... this is what you hAve been doing! I like the idea of doing the whole bridal party! Hugs and health.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Too cute! ;0)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, this is just so beautifully creative! I could already see it sitting on the bride & groom's table at the wedding! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Wendy,

You are so thoughtful and awesome! With all that you have going on in your life, for you to take the time to design and make this for us is very special! I APPRECIATE you my dear friend. I will definitely send pictures  Alanna and I are on our way to her last dress fitting this morning. Thank you!

Love,

Kelli xoxo


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

My sincere thanks to everyone for the awesome comments. I keep the needles clicking to block out the problems and worries that seem to haunt me.. Knitting is really therapeutic and designing is my passion.
Hugs xo ws


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz said:


> Wendy,
> 
> You are so thoughtful and awesome! With all that you have going on in your life, for you to take the time to design and make this for us is very special! I APPRECIATE you my dear friend. I will definitely send pictures  Alanna and I are on our way to her last dress fitting this morning. Thank you!
> 
> ...


My dear bff! You are so welcome.. the set will be on its way to you this week.. Hugs xo ws


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Awwww! Wendy my Dear friend these are adorable! These patterns will fly! .... Also the pattern could also be done in other colours ie: brides maid & Paige boy etc & used to adorn the guest tables & their celebrated bottles! Well done! An amazing achievement especially with your health problems! Blessings & prayers sweetheart 💞🌹Krissy xx


Krissy my dear friend! You are so right.. this one is a hit!! Now praying for a good consultation with the cornea specialist.. SO want to have more time to keep creating!!! But, as we all know, these decisions are not in my hands so I will indulge and enjoy while I can... hugs xo wendy


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

How nice.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Super idea and a lovely keepsake.Beautiful work as always. :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you ladies for the nice comments.. have a good weekend. xo ws


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love the idea, very cute!


----------

